# New fork for my 100 lb. girlfriend



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm planning to upgrade the fork on my girlfriend's ride. Thing is, that she's only 100 lbs, so we're gonna go with an air-sprung system. I'm currently looking at the '07 Recon Solo Air 327. 

My concern is: Will this fork properly support a rider as light as 100 lbs.? The lowest specified weight in the user manual for the Recon 327 is "<140 lbs @ 50 - 70 PSI". If it will support a rider of this weight, I then presume the PSI will just be guess work to get 15% - 20% sag? 

Thanks,

Josh


----------



## codename47 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi,
here are couple threads about that:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=301730
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=424862
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=428250
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=432611
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=525173
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=532882
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=588265
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=633139
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=532883
My wife is 100lbs too. First she tried Marzocchi Mx Comp but with low pressure the fork compressed and the travel went to 50mm. Next she rode Maniton Minute IT Absolute 140mm but that thing had so much problems that I sell it. Her current fork is Reba Team Dual Air 120mm 2009 and that dual air is so tunable. She is riding with stock oil but I might change it to 2.5w to see how it works. She has full travel and the fork is not self-compressing. Recon is with self-adjusting solo air chamber and might do the work, I don't know. I would suggest Revelation Dual Air 150mm dropped to 130mm if you want fork with such travel.


----------



## pangster (Mar 11, 2005)

back when all we had was spring forks, i had to always get my forks rebuilt with smaller springs. Air forks are great. i have 3 bikes with a fox 32 f80 rlc and one with a rock shox sid team. all 4 are 80mm. i recently bought a x fusion velvet r because i wanted to try the 130mm travel without the price tag. seems to work just fine. as long as you figure how the right amount of air and check it before a ride. i weigh 102lbs. good luck


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

I'm not expert but my understanding is forks/shocks are built for the average rider weight. They are adjustable within a fairly wide range but when you are out of that range, suspension performance suffers. If you want to get her something nice, I would talk to a custom tuner like PUSH. I think you can buy new, tuned forks from them or buy one and send it in. A gently used fork on ebay sent to tune for a rebuild might save you money and come out better.


----------



## 2clue (Jun 9, 2007)

At a 100pounds you are going to have to do some mods/tuning to the fork. You are best to go with a air sprung fork that has multiple adjustment (L/H compression, rebound, and etc). Also changing the stock oil out immediately for something like 2.5 WT oil will help significantly for getting the fork to feel right for a 100 pound rider. If all that fails to show any enhance performance then send it to PUSH and spend 300 dollars.


----------



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

Just got the fork people, and so far, so good! I can take the PSI all the way down to 20 without the fork compressing.

Regarding performance enhancements, I'm gonna try to take it to my LBS (they have a really good suspension guy) and see what they can do.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

An air fork is a good start so you can play with the spring weights for her weight and riding style. You can also change oil weights in the damper to make the compression more effective for her weight...


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

My wife also weighs about 100 pounds. She uses a 100mm SID. We changed out the oil for 2.5 weight fork oil, and the +/- air pressures are pretty freekin' low- way off the Rockshox chart.


----------

